

Airbnb Launches Neighborhoods - olivercameron
http://techcrunch.com/2012/11/13/airbnb-launches-neighborhoods-providing-the-definitive-travel-guide-for-its-guests/

======
vadimoss
Good move, it was expected after they partnered with vayable.com . experience-
based search is gaining more popularity.

